# 좋아, 좋다, 좋는다



## wide12

Hi, as far as I know these two are ok:

이노래 좋아! - this song is good (spoken form)

이노래 좋다- this song is good (written form)

But it seems this sentence is wrong:

이노래 좋는다  - wrong

I am guessing that since 좋다 is an adjective, it cannot be conjugated like a verb, although in spoken form they are conjugated like verbs (as far as i know)
닫다- 닫아 and 좋다-좋아 following the ㅗ ㅏrule. So, the written form of adjectives will differ from the written form of verbs, but in spoken form , both (adjectives and verbs) are similar, am I wrong?


----------



## Askalon

No, that's not really it.  The important thing here is that the rules of each conjugation are different--spoken vs. written isn't important.  They're just two completely different conjugations, and either can be used in writing or speaking.  There are quite a few more conjugations in Korean, each with their own rules, so you should get used to each conjugation form having a new set of rules.

The first conjugation can be used in either writing or speaking, as long as you're talking to someone that you don't need to show any respect to.  The rules for that conjugation are the same for verbs and adjectives--it matters what the last vowel of the root is (as you already know--the ㅗ ㅏ rule as you call it), but whether the word is a verb or adjective makes no difference, they both follow the same rules.

In the second conjugation, it's a plain, neutral form.  It's generally used in writing where you're not talking to anyone in particular (like in a newspaper article or diary).  It has some limited usage in spoken Korean as well, but I don't really understand its spoken usage all that well and therefore won't attempt to explain it.  The rules for this conjugation are different--you conjugate verbs one way, and adjectives another way:

-ㄴ다 (to vowel-finishing verb roots)
-는다 (to consonant-finishing verb roots)
-다 (to all adjective roots--it looks identical to the infinitive form)


----------



## kenjoluma

1. You are right. 아/어 forms apply exactly the same on both verbs and adjectives. Only -는- is for verbs.

좋다(adj) - 좋아
먹다(v) - 먹어

좋은(adj) - status 
먹은(v) - status (which means it already happened)

좋는(adj) - WRONG
먹는(v) - infinitive participle


2. Infinitive adjective can be used in spoken language as well. It is a bit unfair to call it 'written form'.


----------



## wide12

Thanks guys for the answers


----------

